# Bead Roller Modification



## CalgaryPT (May 6, 2021)

Nothing big or complicated here, just a mod that makes sense to me and I don't understand why it isn't standard on all power bead rollers. 

On my Mitler Bros. roller, the speed controller and power/reversing switch is at the back by the motor (like other brands). What I have never understood is why they put it there. Perhaps it is because there really is no better place for it, but that to me is just lazy thinking. When you use these machines you are often sitting down in front of them. When you need to reverse direction of the rollers, adjust speed, etc., you have to let go of your sheet metal, let it dangle in the clenched rollers, and reach around the back to access the controller. 

This is silly. Not only is it a pain and you lose concentration, but the sheet metal can deform as you do this and you can drift off the line art, ruining an expensive blank. If you are doing compound beads where you alternate the side of the stock you emboss/deboss on so you can create 3D artwork, your work table is always flipped into the up position (see pic). That places the controller behind the table, so in addition to having to take your hands off the stock and reach around _behind_ the table, now can't see the controller either. So you can't double check what direction the rollers will spin or their speed before you press on the foot switch.

My solution took longer to paint than to fabricate. I spliced into the power between the controller and the DC motor. (Because it is still under warranty and has factory seals on the motor I didn't want to open it up and rewire it completely). I extended the reach of the cable and made a telescoping pole. A couple of rivet nuts now attach the controller to the top section of the pole. The bottom section is simply bolted to a PA 150 lbs. magnet. This way I can move and attach it anywhere on the heavy steel base. Now I can sit anywhere I want, and always have line of sight on the controller and access it for speed adjustment/reversing without letting go of the metal with both hands.

It's just a silly little project and nothing on the scale of things most of you guys do. But I enjoy solving PIA issues like this that the manufacturer feels too mundane to address. If I worked in R&D for Mitler, I would monetize something like this by adding a interface plug on the motor, selling a harness kit that extends its reach, and offer a choice of magnetic or floor mount bases to give the operator additional flexibility.


----------



## PeterT (May 7, 2021)

Nice. I just want to see that thing in action real time. When will COVID ever end? :/


----------



## DPittman (May 8, 2021)

Looks like a good solution and an awesome setup.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 8, 2021)

Common sense solution, you could also rig a foot pedal control for the on/off function.


----------



## Janger (May 8, 2021)

Pete - cool project  since we can’t all pile over there for a visit - wanna make a video? I’d like to see you bead roller something as I’m not familiar with these tools anyway. And see your mod in action?


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 8, 2021)

Janger said:


> Pete - cool project  since we can’t all pile over there for a visit - wanna make a video? I’d like to see you bead roller something as I’m not familiar with these tools anyway. And see your mod in action?


I will at some point John. I need some kind of iPhone stand I guess...you need to hold the metal with both hands so I either need a willing cameraman (tough to find in my house) or a third arm.


----------



## Janger (May 9, 2021)

I cut a slot in a 2x4 scrap for a camera stand. A bit thicker than the phone so I can angle it down a little.


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 9, 2021)

Janger said:


> I cut a slot in a 2x4 scrap for a camera stand. A bit thicker than the phone so I can angle it down a little.


Good idea. I do have a camera tripod I use for my laser levels. I'll bet there is a Amazon product that interfaces with that and an iPhone.


----------



## Janger (May 9, 2021)

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:25098

3D printed phone tripod holder.


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 9, 2021)

I wouldn't have been at all surprized if you designed, printed and tested this between posts John. Almost disappointed it isn't a genuine Janger Holder.


----------

